# timeshare reference spreadsheet



## youppi

I did a spreadsheet with multiple tabs as reference/dates reminder for different systems.
May be it could be help full.
I published it as a web page
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1q6Aor4xU89_QW7c6W_2Y5m0s4ektnyY3fymikyD0HBU/pubhtml#

Thanks


----------



## pedro47

That is a very good detail comparison of all the major players. Very, Very Good. Youppi!


----------



## Gracey

Your a rock star!  Thank you!


----------



## skimeup

Gracey said:


> Your a rock star!  Thank you!


This is beyond awesome!


----------



## Sshine

This is very helpful!  Thank you!


----------



## Calba205

Very helpful, thank you!   Would Miami be included in Chart Area #30 ?


----------



## youppi

Calba205 said:


> Very helpful, thank you!   Would Miami be included in Chart Area #30 ?


Yes chart #30. 
To get the TDI chart number when you are not sure, just go to the II online directory and to a resort in the area you want, click the Travel Demand Index on the resort page and you will get the chart number like this one
https://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&languageCode=en&resortCode=MVD&parentResortCode=MVD


----------



## Calba205

Thank you!!


----------

